# Prefilter for Aquaclear



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good prefilter for an Aquaclear Inlet? I've been trying these little black things from Fluval and they seem ok but I'd like something a bit stronger with a larger pore size. I saw some in the pond section of Home Despot but the tube size was to large.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just use an aquaclear sponge...poke a hole in it and jam it on...

Carmen


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i did use a maxi jet sponge insert pre-filters before, worked pretty good for me. And got mine from John(sugarglidder).


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> Does anyone know of a good prefilter for an Aquaclear Inlet? I've been trying these little black things from Fluval and they seem ok but I'd like something a bit stronger with a larger pore size. I saw some in the pond section of Home Despot but the tube size was to large.


Use the AquaClear sponges, I used to use the Fluval too. The only thing about the AquaClear is that they get brown and gross. The Fluvals affects the g/h more severely than the AquaClear.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

When your sponge looks all brown and gross, it's extra good for any fry in your tank. You will often see them eating off it.

W


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And AC sponges grow algae and microorganisms that shrimps love...

Carmen


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Never used this setup but just a suggection.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/spongefilter1.html

As these units can be stacked up you could stack a couple filters up and put the AC intake inside the plastic sponge filter tube or make an adaptor for it that way you;'ll have more surface area 1. for the good bacteria and 2. more water flow.

I myself used a Fluval 4 pack of those ~5-6" x ~3" x ~1-1.5cm filter pads and trimmed it down and wrapped my intake with it and put some elastic band on it. Good water flow on a new filter pad but as someone mentioned yes it does get brown over time. Good if you have 2-3 that you precut to the wrapping size and each time one gets dirty/brown/algaed up take it off and put another clean one on. The algaed/brown one I just soak it some bleach water for a few days then give it a little massage to remove many of the particulates. Rinse it a couple times in water then soak it for a few days and repeat. I'm just lazy on that thus why I let it soak for a few days to release the bleach then just air dry it out on a warm surface. Won't be using that freshly washed unit for about 2 months as I rotate my pre filters.


----------

